
Derek Slager – ClojureScript for Skeptics - hypr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsffg5xxFQI
======
mfikes
Derek does a great job of providing a critical overview of ClojureScript,
where it's been, and how it can be improved. All while being highly
entertaining to watch!

